
Stop playing startup and start building real shit - Mitchhhs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/stop-playing-startup-and-start-building-real-shit-8c22a72f63fe#.qi76035ws
======
senior_james
1000% this. I've had multiple co-founders over the years that love the idea of
being part of a startup, but were unwilling to sacrifice any free time and
accomplish anything.

If you've had more than 3 meetings with no commitment of time, walk away.

~~~
Mitchhhs
Crazy how many "founders" keep "pivoting" before actually building anything.

